# Big Lots--Halloween now 25% off



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Email from Big Lots indicates that all their Halloween Lighting, Costumes and Decor is now 25% off. Their website shows items in each category.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Woo-hoo, their $10 skulls will now be $7.50... still $1.50 more expensive than exact same product from Walgreens!  I miss the days when they were actually cheaper than other stores. And had cooler stuff - I regret not buying the large spider-skeleton 5 years ago or so.

The mini-graveyard kit looked kind of neat though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Some days when I post about sales and get replies about how expensive things at the store are, I really feel like why bother? Just saying. Yeah, the good ole days, but they are gone and have been for a few years now and BL is on par with a lot of other stores. Those new to decorating their yard probably don't care much about things and deals they can't get from years ago. If you look hard enough you can always find something cheaper elsewhere if it's worth your time searching and driving to get it. 25% off is still 25% off if you've been wanting to pick something up and hoping the price comes down. Hey even those Walgreens skulls you mentioned aren't as nice as they were from a few years back. I just had an old one drop and break and didn't like the new Wally's paint job so passed on replacing it. I did think the BL's ones had a better paint job based on what I saw in my stores.

I'm pretty halloween decked out after a few years of amassing decorations so not really seeing much I want from BL this year. Bought a few items at the beginning of season. They do have some unique items I haven't seen elsewhere, like the Vampire Tavern sign. I missed out on their Bloody Mary sign last year and was hoping it would make a comeback this year but no luck. Maybe next year. The GID skellie prices aren't bad on sale.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry about that... it's just that Big Lots really annoys me with that kind of thing more than other stores. It used to be brand name close-out products for less (not just seasonal, but overall), now most of their products are off-brand or lower quality products for the same price as other stores. There's a good deal here and there but it feels like bait to get people to come in. To me it feels like they're taking advantage of people who think shopping at Big Lots will be cheaper overall, especially people who really can't afford to be overspending.


----------

